# Dundonald - Saturday 2nd March



## Val (Feb 27, 2013)

After the cancellation of Silloth i've organised 2 4 balls at Dundonald on Saturday March 2nd, 10.20 and 10.30 tee times. The cost is Â£160 a fourball (Â£40 a head) however we only have 7 players so it's over to the forum.

Any takers?

Currently we have;

Me
thecraw
IainG
AmC
Farneyman
Bigslice
FairwayDodger

Forecast is good, the course is in great nick im told.

First PM or post will get the slot.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 28, 2013)

Valentino said:



			After the cancellation of Silloth i've organised 2 4 balls at Dundonald on Saturday March 2nd, 10.20 and 10.30 tee times. The cost is Â£160 a fourball (Â£40 a head) however we only have 7 players so it's over to the forum.

Any takers?

Currently we have;

Me
thecraw
IainG
AmC
Farneyman
Bigslice
FairwayDodger

Forecast is good, the course is in great nick im told.

First PM or post will get the slot.
		
Click to expand...

Would have loved to play as its a great track and alway in good condition at this time of year, have a great day.


----------



## Val (Feb 28, 2013)

Bump, no takers?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 28, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Bump, no takers?
		
Click to expand...

Love to, but too short notice to get a game at Western as well.

Maybe in a couple of months time we can arrange another game there.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 28, 2013)

Have been looking on the website today and what a cracking course it seems to be! Very excited about this now.

Great opportunity for someone to join us!


----------



## Val (Feb 28, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Have been looking on the website today and what a cracking course it seems to be! Very excited about this now.

Great opportunity for someone to join us!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, and a good forecast for Saturday too.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Feb 28, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Absolutely, and a good forecast for Saturday too.
		
Click to expand...

I'm washing and conditioning my hair this Saturday


----------



## bigslice (Feb 28, 2013)

come on folks a wee mini meet on a course ive never played before, i fear the worst. also there is a story going round that there is a tom hanks lookalike playing (think castaway) in one of the groups.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 28, 2013)

bigslice said:



			come on folks a wee mini meet on a course ive never played before, i fear the worst. also there is a story going round that there is a tom hanks lookalike playing (think castaway) in one of the groups.
		
Click to expand...

Send him back over in a boat:whoo::rofl:


----------



## thecraw (Feb 28, 2013)

Come on to grips, there must be someone in the west/central belt who's free and fancies a knock round a great track on Saturday morning.


I ken the Edinburgh folk never travel but there must be someone else willing and ready to pop their forum cherry.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 28, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I ken the Edinburgh folk never travel but there must be someone else willing and ready to pop their forum cherry.
		
Click to expand...

Ahem!


----------



## thecraw (Feb 28, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Ahem!



Click to expand...



What???

Your a born and bread weegie!


----------



## bigslice (Feb 28, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Come on to grips, there must be someone in the west/central belt who's free and fancies a knock round a great track on Saturday morning.


I ken the Edinburgh folk never travel but there must be someone else willing and ready to pop their forum cherry.
		
Click to expand...

plus they get to meet me (thats bound to get loads of folk interested)


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 28, 2013)

thecraw said:



			What???

Your a born and bread weegie!
		
Click to expand...

It's true! Hoping to visit my mum afterwards!


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 28, 2013)

Normally would have been up for this as Dundonald is a really good track, but end of winter golf day out.


----------



## Iaing (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm surprised the last place isn't gone already, Dundonald's a superb course. I was disappointed when Silloth was cancelled but this goes a long way to easing the disappointment. 
The weather looks as if it's going to be great too.


----------



## Iaing (Feb 28, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I'm washing and conditioning my hair this Saturday  

Click to expand...

They have excellent showers at Dundonald Steve! :thup:


----------



## Val (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks like this place is filled, confirmation in the morning.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Andy (Feb 28, 2013)

Iaing said:



			I'm surprised the last place isn't gone already
		
Click to expand...

It is as long as I've nae jaegers coming to fill my bucket!


----------



## Val (Feb 28, 2013)

Andy said:



			It is as long as I've nae jaegers coming to fill my bucket!
		
Click to expand...

Tell them its too cold for concrete


----------



## Andy (Feb 28, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Tell them its too cold for concrete
		
Click to expand...

Not had a Sat since starting this job, long may it continue lol


----------



## thecraw (Feb 28, 2013)

Andy said:



			It is as long as I've nae jaegers coming to fill my bucket!
		
Click to expand...


I'll have the rozzers waiting on the M8 for you if its not a confirmation.


----------



## Andy (Feb 28, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I'll have the rozzers waiting on the M8 for you if its not a confirmation.
		
Click to expand...

So kind -)


----------



## Andy (Mar 1, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I'll have the rozzers waiting on the M8 for you if its not a confirmation.
		
Click to expand...

Get the stinger organised :-(


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2013)

Space available again if anyone's interested


----------



## bigslice (Mar 1, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Space available again if anyone's interested
		
Click to expand...



ive asked 10 folk just waiting for replys


----------



## thecraw (Mar 1, 2013)

I exhausted all three friends I have with a negative reply!


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm in if there's still a space going?


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 1, 2013)

Iaing said:



			They have excellent showers at Dundonald Steve! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Ian ... I've had a few shower's in that Portakabin and their pretty good. I'm golfed out as it is this weekend or I would've took the opportunity.

I'm gonna try and pop on more often, I get the feeling that there are some saddo's on this thing every day so I'll need to try and keep up.


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 1, 2013)

Am I in then, the suspense is killing me?

I need to know so I can track down and decrust my golf shoes?


----------



## thecraw (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes mate your in. Great news.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 1, 2013)

Be there for 10 bells.


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 1, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Be there for 10 bells.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks craw, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2013)

Glad to have you on board buddy, c u tomorrow.


----------



## AMcC (Mar 1, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Be there for 10 bells.
		
Click to expand...

That means I can leave at 0955 :lol::whoo:


----------



## bigslice (Mar 1, 2013)

AMcC said:



			That means I can leave at 0955 :lol::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

i will leave at 9.45 then


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 1, 2013)

bigslice said:



			i will leave at 9.45 then
		
Click to expand...

Oh you lot.... It's an early night for me in preparation!


----------



## bigslice (Mar 1, 2013)

if anyone the moro thinks im following them around the course, dont fret. my gps doesnt have dundonald mapped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 1, 2013)

Just play your usual army golf.



LEFT, RIGHT, LEFT, RIGHT, LEFT, RIGHT,


----------



## Iaing (Mar 1, 2013)

Yipee! A full compliment :thup:
Looking forward to it.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 1, 2013)

Safe travelling everyone and you all tomorrow.


----------



## AMcC (Mar 2, 2013)

Fine start to the morning in Irvine, fairly calm, hardly any wind and some blue sky keeking out from behind the clouds.  Lokking forward to this now.


----------

